# 12/4 RAW After Mania Discussion Thread



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Tonight’s WWE RAW will be the biggest episode of the year, featuring fallout from Night One and Night Two of WrestleMania 37.

RAW will take place from the WWE ThunderDome at Yuengling Center on the University of South Florida campus in Tampa, Florida. This show will mark WWE’s first event under the new residency at the Yuengling Center.

WWE has not announced any matches or segments for tonight’s show but it’s likely that new red brand champions will appear – RAW Women’s Champion Rhea Ripley, RAW Tag Team Champions Omos and AJ Styles, and WWE United States Champion Sheamus.

It will be interesting to see if “The Fiend” Randy Orton appears after last night’s loss to Randy Orton, which was apparently caused by Alexa Bliss. It looks like WWE has a new chapter in that storyline to continue. An appearance by WWE Champion Bobby Lashley is also possible to celebrate his Night One win over Drew McIntyre.

The RAW After WrestleMania usually features surprises and call-ups, but there’s no word yet on what WWE has planned for this year.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Aftermath has high hopes from fans but inb4 the complaints.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

12/5? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Today's the 4th buddy.

I could see a Becky/Ronda/Bellas return. I read somewhere that a Paige in-ring was also a rumor? no idea if that's true. Nonetheless, I'm excited to see what will happen later.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Randy Orton is the Fiend now? 🤔


----------



## Krysis (Oct 4, 2020)

Hopefully no WM rematches


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381681680705028101

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I honestly see Becky Lynch returning on Smackdown


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

A night of heels celebrating. Lashley, Sheamus, Orton, Rhea, Shayna and Nia. Interesting to see who is next for each one.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Any chance RVD wrestles?


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

Thunderdome...yuck


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Orton is the Fiend now and he fought himself at Mania?


----------



## Slickdude458 (May 26, 2020)

Wonderful can't wait to see the return of the faces of ugly basement nerds in the Thunderdome, just horrifying stuff.


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

Slickdude458 said:


> Wonderful can't wait to see the return of the faces of ugly basement nerds in the Thunderdome, just horrifying stuff.


Now show a picture of yourself


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Corbins Purple Staff said:


> there are bigger stars in the women’s division. They’ve moved on for the better


Ok then 🙄


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

We gonna fix the date in the thread title and the Randy Orton typo or nah?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Rankles75 said:


> We gonna fix the date in the thread title and the Randy Orton typo or nah?


You don't know the Fiend Randy Orton who defeated Randy Orton last night?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I usually anticipate something exciting happening for the RAW after Mania but this is the Thunder Dome. Are they really holding off returns that could have been in front of a live crowd at WrestleMania for the Thunder Dome? I doubt it.

Ripley, AJ Styles and Omos has my interest for sure. I am also curious as to what is next for Damian Priest. Also, will we get a pissed off Matt Riddle?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adapting said:


> You don't know the Fiend Randy Orton who defeated Randy Orton last night?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

*HUGE SPOILER For WWE RAW After WrestleMania*



Spoiler



According to Fightful Select, tonight’s RAW will be the product of several creative changes over the weekend. It is reported that fans will have a “big” triple threat match, at least that is what they had planned. This will likely determine who’s next for Bobby Lashley’s WWE Title.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, WM was a bit of a cock-tease, wasn't it? Having the fans back only to immediately rip them away again for Raw is shit. You can analyse Mania any way you want, but having real people reacting to the action helped the atmosphere big time.

I'll watch tonight because it's the Raw After Mania, but after this I see myself returning to what I've done for 95% of the past year- watch the PPVs and keep one eye on weekly highlights/results.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah, WM was a bit of a cock-tease, wasn't it? Having the fans back only to immediately rip them away again for Raw is shit. You can analyse Mania any way you want, but having real people reacting to the action helped the atmosphere big time.
> 
> I'll watch tonight because it's the Raw After Mania, but after this I see myself returning to what I've done for 95% of the past year- watch the PPVs and keep one eye on weekly highlights/results.


In the same boat, except I've given up on the PPVs for the most part and only every now and then check in on the product for results. haha


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Southerner said:


> I usually anticipate something exciting happening for the RAW after Mania but this is the Thunder Dome. Are they really holding off returns that could have been in front of a live crowd at WrestleMania for the Thunder Dome? I doubt it.
> 
> Ripley, AJ Styles and Omos has my interest for sure. I am also curious as to what is next for Damian Priest. Also, will we get a pissed off Matt Riddle?


You do realize that you want returning or debuting superstars to have something to do, right? It's not a show up get a pop and leave situation.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

love the new opener sound. such an upgrade


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice suit


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Better not be building up Lashley and Riddle.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Byron is the lead tonight?

Nah, I guess it’s because he’s the only announcer from the previous week.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> Better not be building up Lashley and Riddle.


Broooooooooooooooo


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Londonlaw said:


> Byron is the lead tonight?
> 
> Nah, I guess it’s because he’s the only announcer from the previous week.



seemed like he was introducing


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmm Samoa Joe finally making a return to the ring?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Bray Wyatt might be enough to get me to tune out.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Adnan Virk is still finding his ‘WWE voice’


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

It's 4/12


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Guess that puts to bed the rumours of that not being Bray. But I don't expect an explanation for last night on that Funhouse lol.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Yea don't love Adnan right on here. We'll see as it goes on


And as a huge fan of the le batard show, I love adnan


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

The new guy has a great commentating voice, but he isn't emoting much.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

So I guess Lashley squashes Riddle here


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> The new guy has a great commentating voice, but he isn't emoting much.


 He's been on the job like 6 minutes give home some time.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Riddle going to get that typical post-WrestleMania burial it looks like.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

It's nice to hear someone who doesn't sound like another Michael Cole clone.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I swear every Raw lead commentator are interchangeable.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Londonlaw said:


> Adnan Virk is still finding his ‘WWE voice’


Yeah he sounds good at times , but like whiny at other times.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Braun and Priest were the only RAW faces that won at Mania, so maybe one of them will be in the reckoning for a shot.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Can they just end this squash?


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Lashley just beat McIntire at Mania. He should have finished the mentally handicapped guy by now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Riddle with the roll up victory. Calling it now.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Maryse is on Miz TV tonight.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

Why is Lashley having a long match ruth this dweeb? What a terrible way to start the RAWM


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Jnewt said:


> Lashley just beat McIntire at Mania. He should have finished the mentally handicapped guy by now.


Nah they can keep this beatdown going for 3 hours


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Nothing Finer said:


> It's nice to hear someone who doesn't sound like another Michael Cole clone.


Just not reminding me of Michael Cole gives him a huge boost to me.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Nah they can keep this beatdown going for 3 hours


Lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lashley geeking dweebs out never gets old.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He's been on the job like 6 minutes give home some time.


He's been hosting tv shows for twenty years.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Maryse is on Miz TV tonight.


Probably to promote there show thats on tonight


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

This new guy sounds like a terrible sports announcer with his tone and naisley whiny voice


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

ROBOT RIPLEY


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

These new commentators are atrocious


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> He's been hosting tv shows for twenty years.


No shit but play by play for wrestling isn't the same a TV show.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Jeez, Ripley’s script was appalling 😳


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

MrMeeseeks said:


> This new guy sounds like a terrible sports announcer with his tone and naisley whiny voice


He’s better than nasal voice Renee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Corbins Purple Staff said:


> there are bigger stars in the women’s division. They’ve moved on for the better










Your post doesn't make a lick of sense. Who is a bigger female star than Becky? Only Sasha is close. Have you seen the RAW division since Becky left? Lana got pushed FFS and Asuka had a terrible year long reign(not her fault). Becky was the face of the company when she left, you are a clown to say the division doesn't need a Becky. Like what program are you watching? Becky won a legit main event of WM(no 2 night bullshit) because of how over she was, She opened the first SDL on FOX with the fucking Rock yet you are saying she's not a big star? How can you lie when there's literal fact and proof? Tell me what is the better on RAW?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> He’s better than nasal voice Renee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God, Renee's voice was so annoying.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> No shit but play by play for wrestling isn't the same a TV show.


If you can't learn to emote when you speak in twenty years, there's something wrong. I'm not saying the guy can't get better, but acting like this is a good start is facetious.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

A fresh commentary team does give the idea that the entire product will be fresh...I really wanna see Rhea vs Bayley


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Shelton and Cedric doing what they should be doing. Jobbing!.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Rhea "Brutal New Order"


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Rhea is not a good promo


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Finally something good. WAR bitch.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh great, the Vikings are back.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Great to have Viking Raiders back! An actual tag team!


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

War!!!


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

Wow, this show is bad


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

That's two guys I've definitely missed...I know Erik is happy to be out of the 24/7 nonsense finally


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> If you can't learn to emote when you speak in twenty years, there's something wrong. I'm not saying the guy can't get better, but acting like this is a good start is facetious.


Who said it was a good start? I said he's been on RAW for a few minutes.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why is Graves on Raw?


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Don’t all laugh at me, but I think Adnan Virk will turn out alright once he sorts out his inflection and excitability.

For one, he doesn’t (yet) use ‘WWE announcing language’ and the unnatural lingo.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

CenaFan247 said:


> Wow, this show is bad


Its hasn't even been on 30 minutes...let me guess you want Goldberg to return?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The new lead commentator is garbage, has zero emotion. The backstage announcer is bad. The new Raw stage looks garbage. This is not a good start. Everything seems so lacklustre.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Why is Graves on Raw?


Because be needs to carry the new guy and Bryron.


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah this new commentator isn't a good fit at ALL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cool to see Viking Raiders back.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

New announcer needs to add character to his voice if he’s going to be lead. And some bass too.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Why is Graves on Raw?


They switched up the commentary team for raw completely I wonder who's going to call it will cole on smackdown


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is this new guy a commentator or a fan lol


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Vince made the unilateral decision to remove them from the Hurt Business, and has gone off them, according to something I read.

Cedric and Shelton could be losing on RAW (then Main Event) all the way to Future Endeavours.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

I really hope this match leads to viking raiders v shelton and cedric alexander in a best of 7 cornhole tournament next week


----------



## dcruz (Dec 24, 2017)

Mess.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Asuka ready for Rhea Riprey.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

I dont see this new guy lasting hes fuckijg awful I know hes new and all but his voice is so dead and emotionless


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Trophies said:


> Is this new guy a commentator or a fan lol


Poor guy kept calling ‘Ivar’ Erik Ivar and did he just call the Viking Raiders the ‘Viking Express’?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Is this new guy a commentator or a fan lol


He sounds like an annoying buddy getting overly excited watching Raw.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

They gotta stop putting the mic in front of Asuka, jesus.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Cool to see Viking Raiders back.


nah, couldn’t care less about them


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Is this new guy a commentator or a fan lol


Both

It's kind of nice having him not hitting all the usual WWE Commentary scream moments and react more naturally. I'm sure they'll break him eventually though. They always do.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

People shouldn't really worry about the announce team. Give them time to mold.

I'm more worried about the shithole start. That's 40 minutes down and the only thing of slight significance is that the Viking Raiders have returned.
BAD time efficiency and usage.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

MrMeeseeks said:


> I dont see this new guy lasting hes fuckijg awful I know hes new and all but his voice is so dead and emotionless


He sucks, but give him time, he might get better.

This show sucks, but give it time, it might get better by the main event.

RAW has sucked for years and years now, but just hang in there. I'm sure it's about to get better at any moment.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Adapting said:


> They gotta stop putting the mic in front of Asuka, jesus.


Don't you know that she's amazing!!!!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

postmoderno said:


> I really hope this match leads to viking raiders v shelton and cedric alexander in a best of 7 cornhole tournament next week


Oh god lol, I remember that goofy shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good to see the Viking Raiders back again and they're sorely needed in this lackluster tag division. 🤟🏾


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I think Riddle ends up on the floor at the end of every backstage segment lol.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Don't you know that she's amazing!!!!


Yea, lmao. Amazing when she isn't talking.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Lol here comes the rage!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Of course. Charlotte.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well enjoy the title while you have it Rhea, this bitch is back and its only a matter of time before they put it on her. Guessing Rhea loses it to her at Backlash.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Someone had more work done on her face


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Charlotte's dog shit, but the guy has some bomb ass legs.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I think Charlotte gets surgery every time she's of TV for more than 10 days.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

How many faces does Charlotte have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

She lose weight when she had the virus?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

iarwain said:


> I think Riddle ends up on the floor at the end of every backstage segment lol.


And most of those are not even being filmed.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Never thought I would say that Byron Saxton is the best commentator on the show.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Nothing would make me laugh more then see Rhea lose to Charlotte.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Someone had more work done on her face


Yeah its gonna take alot more to fix what she was born with.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> How many faces does Charlotte have?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A lot more than Mick Foley.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Charlotte got some legs. 👀


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> She lose weight when she had the virus?


She looks like she went on the crystal meth diet.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> I think Charlotte gets surgery every time she's of TV for more than 10 days.


And a new wig.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If I´m on that Thunderdome stuff, do I see Charlotte´s ass the whole time.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Charlotte legitimately looks like a Karen


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Why is she shrieking so much it's bad enough having to listen to the new guy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah its gonna take alot more to fix what she was born with.


She had her surgery on her face i bet recently


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I have to mute this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> How many faces does Charlotte have?


She should feud with Alexa, and they can change appearances mid match.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

My Ears


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine the heel heat aka go away heat in front of a crowd right now she would get


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ElTerrible said:


> If I´m on that Thunderdome stuff, do I see Charlotte´s ass the whole time.


No cause she doesn't have one.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> She had her surgery on her face i bet recently


Shes trying to catch up with Dana brooke


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Charlotte kinda looks like Stephanie McMahon


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Why is she screaming so much


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is cringe. Damn.


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

When she smiles she is much hotter than the usual arrogant look


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

“Please pass the mic......”
“Please pass the mic......”


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

It is like her entire face is screaming at me.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

When was Charlotte humble?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

troyag93 said:


> Charlotte kinda looks like Stephanie McMahon


I can see that.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

Charlotte is so mediocre looking but so sexy at the same time, it makes no sense


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn glad this is over. This was about as bad as seeing Orton vs Fiend last night.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

troubleman1218 said:


> Charlotte is so mediocre looking but so sexy at the same time, it makes no sense


 Sexy and pretty aren't the same thing.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn glad this is over. This was about as bad as seeing Orton vs Fiend last night.


No it wasn't come on. That's just mean.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Karen Flair is going to take what she wants. 🤣😂🤣


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

This is a bad first hour for a post WM.


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

Yeah, I'm out...This show is garbage


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charlotte can go away again. Definitely did not miss her.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Remember when they set up great shows for the post mania raw cause this ain't it


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Do they really need to put the fact that someone lost a title over the weekend on the superstar stat/fact bar


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn glad this is over. This was about as bad as seeing Orton vs Fiend last night.


Oh no, I will take a Charlotte face screaming promo over Alexa leaking various liquids for a walking clown any day.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

troyag93 said:


> This is a bad first hour for a post WM.


Considering night 2 was mostly trash, it’s at least consistent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I see Charlotte was trying badly not to do the robotic promo shes always criticized for, so she tried screaming the entire time instead, yeah i prefer the robotic promos over that shit, my fucking ears are bleeding..


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no, I will take a Charlotte face screaming promo over Alexa leaking various liquids for a walking clown any day.


 I second that and I'm an unapologetic Alexa fan


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Charlotte cutting that arrogant ass bitchy promo because the entire world knows she missed Mania because her boyfriend quit the company?


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Really bad post-WM raw. This is the type of start that gets a customer like me to turn it off and not watch again for months on end until something so big forces me to re-check things. 

Lashley vs. Riddle was time kill.
Viking Raiders return was... something nice, but should have been saved for later and something bigger earlier to get me more interested
Charlotte's return, fine, but still me the customer is left waiting for a reason to stay tuned in
and now we will have a 1on1 rematch from the night before. Will Becky return during the match? Or will this be another 20 minute time kill?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh no, I will take a Charlotte face screaming promo over Alexa leaking various liquids for a walking clown any day.


I would google search that description, but I would be afraid of what appeared in the results page.


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm optimistic that they can do better


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

This Rhea song is absolute cringe shit. My ears are still ringing from last night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Can the OP or someone change it to 

4/12 RAW After Mania Discussion Thread


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

FrankenTodd said:


> This Rhea song is absolute cringe shit. My ears are still ringing from last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I'm not the only one that feels that way.


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

I think it actually fits


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Can the OP or someone change it to
> 
> 4/12 RAW After Mania Discussion Thread


Are you afraid that you'll forget what day it really is?


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

She just looks like the lesbian sister of draco malfoy though


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> Considering night 2 was mostly trash, it’s at least consistent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad I'm not the only person that enjoyed night 1 more


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I see a interference by Charlotte


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Triple threat for the women's title? As Rhea v Charlotte would just be heel v heel.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

This show sucks and I find Ripley bland.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Please no one remind Vince that he was trying to set up Nia vs Tamina last night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I see a interference by Charlotte


Pretty obvious right? 😆


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Feels like Evolution 2021 might be coming


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Huggelbuck said:


> She just looks like the lesbian sister of draco malfoy though


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

On a side note, the Thunderdome gimmick fucking sucks. Miss there being fans. I read they may come back in August. Not sure if that is legit.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Can the OP or someone change it to
> 
> 4/12 RAW After Mania Discussion Thread


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Feels like Evolution 2021 might be coming


I got excited for a second but then realized you did not mean what I thought you did at first.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder who interrupts the Almighty Address.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Io would be the best addition to this division. But I may want her on SD with potentially better matches there.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> On a side note, the Thunderdome gimmick fucking sucks. Miss there being fans. I read they may come back in August. Not sure if that is legit.


Meh. There were fans both nights of wrestlemania and it didn't make any of the many shitty or boring matches any less shitty or boring. That excuse is overblown at this point imo.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ripley can look kinda hot with a different look


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> I wonder who interrupts the Almighty Address.


Before a few years ago, it would be this:


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao at big ass Rhea being to weak to pick Asuka up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trophies said:


> I wonder who interrupts the Almighty Address.


Who do you think, Drew obviously, they're gonna feud probably for another 2 months like all Drew's feuds.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Botch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Before a few years ago, it would be this:


HOLLA PLAYAAAAAA...Teddy Long should join Hurt Business as the grandfather of the group


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What a shocker


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Flair had to come back didnt she and interrupt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And it begins already, kiss the title goodbye Rhea....


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I see a interference by Charlotte


😱


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Obviously Charlotte was gonna get involved.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I called it


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> HOLLA PLAYAAAAAA...Teddy Long should join Hurt Business as the grandfather of the group


Now hold on a minute playas! Whoever booked this will go one on one with the Undertaker.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, who'd have thought the most obvious thing that could happen would happen?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, if there is one thing Charlotte is really good at....it's ruining a segment. Good job Charlotte.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

What was the point of that match


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I can't wait for Charlotte to win another WWE title so I am read relentless marks crying. I imagine more posters will be angry if Charlotte takes Bianca's title than Rhea. We already seen Rhea lose the NXT title to Charlotte.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Charlotte changes between face and heel more than Big Show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Wow, who'd have thought the most obvious thing that could happen would happen?


Captain Obvious?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I called it


 A blind person who isn't watching the show could have called it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maryse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alexa Bliss? Okay time to change the channel...be back later.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

70 minutes down and .. absolutley nothing


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yay, Alexa is next...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Triple threat then. Makes sense to carry Rhea a bit if needed.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Charlotte needs to stay a heel forever. She doesn't have a likeable quality in her.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

This show keeps getting worse


----------



## Krysis (Oct 4, 2020)

Did they just hint at maybe a Morrison Miz breakup? Or am I reading too much into that promo


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

Krysis said:


> Did they just hint at maybe a Morrison Miz breakup? Or am I reading too much into that promo



Maybe Morrison to NXT with his wife? That would be cool and a fresh face for the title scene


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear if they announce they're having another baby, thats literally the only reason Maryse ever shows up is to announce shes knocked up again, Miz gets her pregnant almost as soon as she comes home from the hospital after delivering one.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Charlotte needs to stay a heel forever. She doesn't have a likeable quality in her.


She has the ability to get pregnant and be off TV. That is pretty likable.

I kid, I am not even a Charlotte hater.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Charlotte changes her face more than Big show turns face and heel.


fixed


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Cryptvill said:


> 70 minutes down and .. absolutley nothing


Stay tuned. It's just about to get good. CM Punk about to make a surprise return and the MLB commentator about to morph into the second coming of JR.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Charlotte needs to stay a heel forever. She doesn't have a likeable quality in her.


Growing up in Russo storylines in WCW broke her


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Krysis said:


> Did they just hint at maybe a Morrison Miz breakup? Or am I reading too much into that promo


It was a plug for Miz and Mrs. No issues there.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear if they announce they're having another baby, thats literally the only reason Maryse ever shows up is to announce shes knocked up again, Miz gets her pregnant almost as soon as she comes home from the hospital after delivering one.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

30yearfan said:


> What was the point of that match


To waste your time.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Now hold on a minute playas! Whoever booked this will go one on one with the Undertaker.


Nahhh he would be making endless tag team matches until lashley and Mvp would either die or retire...


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

JoMo vs Miz coming...I'm all for Miz putting over Morrison but the promo difference isn't going to benefit JoMo at all


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear if they announce they're having another baby, thats literally the only reason Maryse ever shows up is to announce shes knocked up again, Miz gets her pregnant almost as soon as she comes home from the hospital after delivering one.


Honestly, I would too.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who wants to bet we're going to get zero explanation from last night with Alexa?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I swear if they announce they're having another baby, thats literally the only reason Maryse ever shows up is to announce shes knocked up again, Miz gets her pregnant almost as soon as she comes home from the hospital after delivering one.


The man has to do everything he can to make sure she never leaves him.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Nia and Shayna watching Mandy fall over and over lol


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Charlotte needs to stay a heel forever. She doesn't have a likeable quality in her.


My guess is it will be much like with Ric. 98% heel with occasional runs as a face to change it up a bit.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

OK laughing at Mandy falling popped me.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who wants to bet we're going to get zero explanation from last night with Alexa?


If you are right, I'm turning off Raw


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are Dana and Mandy dressed like they're about go film a porno?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who wants to bet we're going to get zero explanation from last night with Alexa?


Maybe her talking to a swing or killing a rabbit


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Alexa..........


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are Dana and Mandy dressed like they're about go film a porno?


 is that a bad thing?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Watching Mandy falling over and over lmao!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are Dana and Mandy dressed like they're about go film a porno?


If only it did mean that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The babyfaces jump the heel because of their insecurity.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Charlotte being back ruined the entire show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay more dolls.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Honestly, I would too.


I mean it is possible to have sex without getting your wife pregnant, i for one would be tired of my wife constantly being pregnant and always having a giant stomach. Someone needs to tell Miz theres a little pill called birth control that allows you to have sex without having another kid.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Damn Rhea does not have great stamina


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I miss ramblin rabbit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So is Lily gonna be an actual person or...


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow! We're actually getting something that makes sense out of this story. Hello Lilly.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

ooohhhh I like this alexa


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Trophies said:


> So is Lily gonna be an actual person or...


Yea, it's 6ix9ine.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks like Alexa needs a dark opponent


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Finally, Alexa ditched The Fiend. She's been carrying his sorry ass this whole time.*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Nice. Seems Alexa has adjusted well to her new Fiend character. Using a lot of cryptic big sounding words while saying fuck all that makes any sense.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> is that a bad thing?


I mean no, but what are they doing on a pro wrestling show?


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

I hope they somehow have the first ever intergender and puppet tag match with this now.

Fiend and Ramblin Rabbit v Alexa and Lily

Guest referee: Elmo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We're getting more supernatural hocus pocus bullshit. The doll chomping was funny though.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Even if Alexa’s gimmick is still the drizzling shits, I’ll gladly take her over Wyatt. At least she can actually work.


----------



## Krysis (Oct 4, 2020)

Intergender match between two supernatural beings?

Interest has been raised


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Finally, Alexa ditched The Fiend. She's been carrying his sorry ass this whole time.*


Now she can let me in.......




Her pants.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

And they wonder why America has a problem with mass shootings? They just ran a commercial that portrayed serial killers as cool celebrities.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

postmoderno said:


> I hope they somehow have the first ever intergender and puppet tag match with this now.
> 
> Fiend and Ramblin Rabbit v Alexa and Lily
> 
> Guest referee: Elmo


Well, the Muppets have appeared on the show so there is precedent.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Taya gonna debut incoming.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Now she can let me in.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe Bray isn't stupid. You seen how she pinned Orton.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh god, get this crap off the TV.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Alexa summoning Black to end the Fiend once and for all is something to get behind...hopefully Lilly is a repackaged Nicki Kross and they breathe life into the tag division

Also, Miz/Maryse vs Morrison/Taya makes sense...Maryse is probably rusty as shit tho


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

Boooring


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Am I the only one utterly confused by this promo? I mean I know the business is well exposed by now but still, this seems very strange.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh we still doing this feud with priest? God damnit


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

itsbeenawhile said:


> Alexa summoning Black to end the Fiend once and for all is something to get behind...hopefully Lilly is a repackaged Nicki Kross and they breathe life into the tag division
> 
> Also, Miz/Maryse vs Morrison/Taya makes sense...Maryse is probably rusty as shit tho


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Purple ain't it for Priest. He's gotta lose the color.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this priest guy has no it factor


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maryse's hair is so long, I love it.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Now their going to lose in a handicap match?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maryse's hair is so long, I love it.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> Maryse's hair is so long, I love it.


You loved it so much you had to post it twice.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Adapting said:


> You loved it so much you had to post it twice.


Haha, glitch? lmao!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Raw is rehash.... gimme something fresh goddammit.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

OK guys, I'm signing off for months! Show sucked. Wrestlemania sucked. See you... never (?). Peace


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Remember when Raw After Mania used to be a must see show? Why did WWE tame it so much? It's been 4-5 years since anything exciting has happened, it's no longer must see with crazy angles.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hour in a half and nothing as happened. Can the ratings make it over 2 million?


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> Hour in a half and nothing as happened. Can the ratings make it over 2 million?


I'm sure the ratings this week will be somewhat decent by recent standards. I'm guessing it'll be more interesting next week (assuming the rest of the show plays out he way the first half has)


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


The way she worked that Takeover match with Shayna Bayzler was top tier


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

shadow_spinner said:


> Remember when Raw After Mania used to be a must see show? Why did WWE tame it so much? It's been 4-5 years since anything exciting has happened, it's no longer must see with crazy angles.


It really sucks that even RAW after Mania is garbage now.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Watching Priest striking, I wonder why they don't have Corbin do that more with his boxing background. Maybe if he ever turns face.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Watching Priest striking, I wonder why they don't have Corbin do that more with his boxing background. Maybe if he ever turns face.


I do not think it is possible for Corbin to be a face. That would be like a COVID face turn.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I do not think it is possible for Corbin to be a face. That would be like a COVID face turn.


It's one of these things you wonder about, but will probably never happen lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Priest should be more exciting than he is. This whole show just feels bleh.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Maryse trying to save her man! Queen!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hey something positive!


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Priest should be more exciting than he is. This whole show just feels bleh.


I like his look and some of his moveset, but he will probably turn out to be nothing just like so many others have.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh, guess this feud is continuing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Miz and Mayrse tripping lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Miz is one lucky guy


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> Hey something positive!


what was that? i must have missed it


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why is Miz being covered when his wrestling trunks are the same size as his underwear?


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

Hopefully this means Maryse is back full-time. It would be the biggest return of the night.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Priest lost but did he win looking a buffoon like the Miz?


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

postmoderno said:


> what was that? i must have missed it


Miz won a match


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Guess Mandy and Titus will be hosting on a ramp in the rain next year.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I miss RAW after WrestleMania being something special, this just feels like a regular episode of RAW... 

Only thing remotely close to "RAW after WrestleMania" is Viking Raiders returning but that's just an injury return, not a call up or anything...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Why is Miz being covered when his wrestling trunks are the same size as his underwear?


Appearances mean nothing in WWE. They didn't even recognize Babatunde/Kato in the Apollo match.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Sooooooooo....like......what's the main event for this shit show.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Wtf is this show


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

So this is Monday night after Wrestlemania, more than halfway done and it’s been nothing special so far.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> Sooooooooo....like......what's the main event for this shit show.


Probably Lashley


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Summerslam in August as usual. . .yeah, maybe a 4 month break from this would be good for me.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Probably Lashley


Lashley vs Riddle was the opener.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381784946919018498

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Trophies said:


> Probably Lashley


Lashley already wrestled


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381784946919018498
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That´s how awesome the Miz is. Even in his underwear he can still beat a rookie like Priest


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381784946919018498
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it couldn't have happened to a better guy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

To feel like a post mania Raw, the show needs a big return to challenge Lashley like a Lesnar or even Joe, but that won't happen. Or a Becky or Ronda, but that is just as unlikely.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> Lashley already wrestled


 He has his celebration still


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381784946919018498
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WWE couldn't book a babyface right even if Vince was put in a SAW trap by Jigsaw and forced too.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He has his celebration still


Oh there doing that? Drew probably coming out


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He has his celebration still


Hopefully we get an idea of who his opponent is/could be for Backlash.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

That fake slip was lame


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> To feel like a post mania Raw, the show needs a big return to challenge Lashley like a Lesnar or even Joe, but that won't happen. Or a Becky or Ronda, but that is just as unlikely.



Seriously though this show is dragging hard it needs something and Puppet Fucker playing with his imaginary friends and another Lashley segment isn't going to fix it.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

What happened to these Raw After Mania shows? The only returns/debuts tonight have been The Viking Raiders and Charlotte. And it's nothing to do with the Thunderdome or the pandemic, even when they had crowds the last 3-4 years these shows have been lacking. Why did WWE make this past "must see" show less exciting? Where's all the crazy angles these shows used to have?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Seriously though this show is dragging hard it needs something and Puppet Fucker playing with his imaginary friends and another Lashley segment isn't going to fix it.


Make it TWO more puppet segments then, pal.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Lol Corey just eviscerated the MLB dude for his screwup with the pendulum line. 

This guy needs to go back to baseball where nothing ever happens and he has plenty of time to think about what to say next.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Seriously though this show is dragging hard it needs something and Puppet Fucker playing with his imaginary friends and another Lashley segment isn't going to fix it.


Just like almost every other Raw. Always said it is an hour too long. SD runs better as there is less filler.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This show needs more of Mandy's ass and less of everything else.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Hopefully we get an idea of who his opponent is/could be for Backlash.


Wouldn't be surprised if it were Drew to be honest. I certainly hope not though.



30yearfan said:


> That fake slip was lame


Yeah she should have fallen again for the LOLs


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

shadow_spinner said:


> What happened to these Raw After Mania shows? The only returns/debuts tonight have been The Viking Raiders and Charlotte. And it's nothing to do with the Thunderdome or the pandemic, even when they had crowds the last 3-4 years these shows have been lacking. Why did WWE make this past "must see" show less exciting? Where's all the crazy angles these shows used to have?


They quite literally don't care. They got their deal with Peacock and have their 1.6-2 mil viewers who will tune in every week regardless.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Just like almost every other Raw. Always said it is an hour too long. SD runs better as there is less filler.


 It's still not particularly compelling TV either.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> This show needs more of Mandy's ass and less of everything else.


I'm gonna lay on the ramp. Maybe she slips and falls on my face, ass first.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Mandy & Dana getting themselves counted out?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Well, at least her hole is fine this time...


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Nia mfkn slippin off the apron... [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji24][emoji24]

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Did they actually just have the faces run away from a fight?

What the fuck is that shit.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

This is like dark ages TNA booking here tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Let me guess, Mandy & Dana are gonna be watching Nia's 'slip' over and over next week?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Adapting said:


> I'm gonna lay on the ramp. Maybe she slips and falls on my face, ass first.


Risky. You might end up with Titus instead. Or Nia's hole.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Trying to get attention away from a real slip with fake bs


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

WWE literally has no incentive to produce a big show with no fans and steady ratings...and tbh as many people that I found out watched Mania that I didnt even know watched wrestling on Facebook and Snapchat it still works


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The babyfaces back away and get counted out. Who the fuck is booking this shit???????


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

this show isn’t worth it guys


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

itsbeenawhile said:


> WWE literally has no incentive to produce a big show with no fans and steady ratings...and tbh as many people that I found out watched Mania that I didnt even know watched wrestling on Facebook and Snapchat it still works


Mania sells itself no matter how bad the card. Vince doesn’t care about putting effort into it. He did that 30 years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> The babyfaces back away and get counted out. Who the fuck is booking this shit???????


Monkeys with typewriters.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Risky. You might end up with Titus instead. Or Nia's hole.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

This has to be one of the worst Raws of all time. Raw is always bad, but I can usually find some positives. Its just been 2 hours of nothing.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> The babyfaces back away and get counted out. Who the fuck is booking this shit???????


After that they should not be anywhere near the tag title picture.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Mania sells itself no matter how bad the card. Vince doesn’t care about putting effort into it. He did that 30 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is funny to think that Vince works just as many hours and never sleeps like back then but somehow does almost nothing productive except sell his shit for billions somehow.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> This has to be one of the worst Raws of all time. Raw is always bad, but I can usually find some positives. Its just been 2 hours of nothing.


I think I've seen Raws this year that were at least as bad, but they didn't have the expectation of post mania Raw.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I thought the hurt business was no more?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> It is funny to think that Vince works just as many hours and never sleeps like back then but somehow does almost nothing productive except sell his shit for billions somehow.


That's the best kind of productiveness. Not for fans but for Vince and I'm pretty sure that's all he cares about.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

No new call ups so far.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Rhea is only 24? Geez.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

postmoderno said:


> I think I've seen Raws this year that were at least as bad, but they didn't have the expectation of post mania Raw.


The post mania show have been dull for several years. WWE milked it for a few years then said fuck it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

FrankenTodd said:


> Rhea is only 24? Geez.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, it's wise to build around her and have her be a top star in the women's division for year's to come.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Backlash should just be called Rematch.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Please don't tell me Drew is going to get yet ANOTHER shot at the title??


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

FrankenTodd said:


> Mania sells itself no matter how bad the card. Vince doesn’t care about putting effort into it. He did that 30 years ago.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True...also with the world revolving around social media surprise returns are truly going to be a surprise because they'll go viral...that's literally why we just saw that tag match and why so many more people watched the night 1 main event because Becky trolled


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> It is funny to think that Vince works just as many hours and never sleeps like back then but somehow does almost nothing productive except sell his shit for billions somehow.


Well now you are talking about one of the great delusions of capitalism, that wealth is somehow associated with hard work, productivity and merit.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The post mania show have been dull for several years. WWE milked it for a few years then said fuck it.


So many missed opportunities. Could of had, Taya and Becky already on the show.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Rhea is only 24? Geez.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holy crap she is, I thought she was in her 30s


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Here comes Drew. Business might pick up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get something new, PLEASE!?!?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

This could have opened the show


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> The post mania show have been dull for several years. WWE milked it for a few years then said fuck it.


That may be true, but there seem to still be plenty of people who expect it on some level to still be the way it was.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Drew loses cleanly.

Also Drew "I'm gonna get my rematch"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

postmoderno said:


> Well now you are talking about one of the great delusions of capitalism, that wealth is somehow associated with hard work, productivity and merit.


Well, it IS hard work. No one doubts Vince has been a hard worker his entire life. But the best selling stuff is rarely the highest quality.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How does Drew keep getting title matches?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Keith Lee never coming back?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm loving this group of main eventers, I can't lie.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy wearing a shirt and some form of pants? Things ARE different tonight!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wait the PPV is actually called Wrestlemania Backlash? lol


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Adapting said:


> So many missed opportunities. Could of had, Taya and Becky already on the show.


Taya is going to be in NXT as Franky Monet


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

Triple threat match! Well that sounds cool!


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, it IS hard work. No one doubts Vince has been a hard worker his entire life. But the best selling stuff is rarely the highest quality.


There are also plenty of people who work just as hard as Vince and have a miniscule percentage of his total wealth. All the while doing probably more worthwhile labor on many levels.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wrestlemania Backlash? Why?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh yay, speaking of thing that never end, New Day is next.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Why is Drew in this match. He lost!! Wtf is this shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Triple threat main event for tonight.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Randy beat the Fiend, Randy Orton, so he deserves a shot for beating himself.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

postmoderno said:


> That may be true, but there seem to still be plenty of people who expect it on some level to still be the way it was.


Not sure why.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Trophies said:


> Wait the PPV is actually called Wrestlemania Backlash? lol


Yep, I don't like it either. I honestly don't know why they didn't just call it Backlash like normal.


----------



## TheGoodCoach (Apr 8, 2019)

I feel a braun win here


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this feels really unnatural


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

postmoderno said:


> There are also plenty of people who work just as hard as Vince and have a miniscule percentage of his total wealth. All the while doing probably more worthwhile labor on many levels.


Well yeah. Outcomes are never guaranteed. Worthwhile is largely subjective.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

As long as Drew does not win I will be happy.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Oops


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Dont want Orton is a title match unless he actually as a Title reign. Like to see Lashley have his time though.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

So that's a weird main event


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Live look backstage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bliss316 (Apr 10, 2021)

Vince has the crowd he wants with the thunderdome so he can do whatever he wants so expect even more terrible raws like tonight Vince just don't give a shit plus he got him billion for peacock another reason he can does whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Well yeah. Outcomes are never guaranteed. Worthwhile is largely subjective.


That was a pointless digression by myself, but I am so goddamn bored from this show that my brain went there. Apologies lol.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Am I supposed to feel bad for Braun?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

postmoderno said:


> That was a pointless digression by myself, but I am so goddamn bored from this show that my brain went there. Apologies lol.


It is sad when an economics discussion is more appealing than RAW but here we are haha.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm so glad they made sure to show the replay of charlottes promo. I've only heard it every week for 6 years.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> I'm so glad they made sure to show the replay of charlottes promo. I've only heard it every week for 6 years.


They needed to make sure the top heel in the company gets over. Of course, that top heel would be Charlotte's plastic surgeon.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

I would actually love to see Lashley/Orton, I would dig that! Lashley retaining was a great decision and those are rare these days. I think McIntyre should stay out of the title picture until summer atleast but thats very unlikely at this point.

On a side note, as a huge fan of BrBa, BCS and Bob Odenkirk's body of work, from SNL to action actor..I am loving the promotion they are giving him.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The New Day manage to be the dumbest thing on an awful show.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jnewt said:


> I'm so glad they made sure to show the replay of charlottes promo. I've only heard it every week for 6 years.


No she yelled more than normal today.

I like Charlotte but that was a bad promo. At least she looked credible kicking ass


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Remember when RAW after Mania had Fandango’s song the hit of the night?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> The New Day manage to be the dumbest thing on an awful show.


They literally need Big E, but Big E deserves better, it's a tragic situation.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> The New Day manage to be the dumbest thing on an awful show.


Surely the only reason they haven't broken them up at his point, must be that they sell a lot of merch to the kiddos, right? I cannot think of another reason that makes sense.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

New Day making fun of Elias & Ryker for getting beat up by one guy when the same basically happened to them lol

New Day are straight up stale pancake trash.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

postmoderno said:


> Surely the only reason they haven't broken them up at his point, must be that they sell a lot of merch to the kiddos, right? I cannot think of another reason that makes sense.


It has to be that or they have compromising photos of someone with the last name McMahon.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

ChairShotToTheHead said:


> I would actually love to see Lashley/Orton, I would dig that! Lashley retaining was a great decision and those are rare these days. I think McIntyre should stay out of the title picture until summer atleast but thats very unlikely at this point.
> 
> On a side note, as a huge fan of BrBa, BCS and Bob Odenkirk's body of work, from SNL to action actor..I am loving the promotion they are giving him.


Orton does make sense as no one expected him to win at Mania. So he could use that underdog mentality to promote a match with Lashley.

Plus he can carry a promo with MVP.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

The new day sure does suck without Big E.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The irony in their statement. Didn't they get whipped singlehandedly by Omos? 😂😂😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> The new day sure does suck.


Fixed.


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

Fucking obnoxious


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> The irony in their statement. Didn't they get whipped singlehandedly by Omos? 😂😂😂


Yep, I'm glad Elias brought them back down to earth.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're just beyond obnoxious at this point. I need them squashed for the next year.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chris22 said:


> Yep, I'm glad Elias brought them back down to earth.


 Yeah because it was totally unscripted and affected them deeply.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tonight is so bad, Cena’s music could hit and I wouldn’t be pissed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I think Maryse was covering Miz cuz they're selling that he got his balls cut off in that trailer for the show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Tonight is so bad, Cena’s music could hit and I wouldn’t be pissed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That happens, I just hit off on my remote so maybe it should just happen.


----------



## Huggelbuck (Mar 28, 2021)

FrankenTodd said:


> Tonight is so bad, Cena’s music could hit and I wouldn’t be pissed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FrankenTodd said:


> Tonight is so bad, Cena’s music could hit and I wouldn’t be pissed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember when we used to think the WWE would be better when Cena was gone? How naive we were.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm really enjoying the Elias/Ryker team. I never really saw them competing in the tag division but it'll give them something meaningful to do and we really need more tag teams on Raw right now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Remember when we used to think the WWE would be better when Cena was gone? How naive were we.


To be fair, if Cena was here just beating all the top guys and everything else was the same as today, it would be worse than now.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

No Omos and aj


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

New Day won, it's ok because they're gonna get smashed by Omos again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Alexa disappeared? She was literally on the show earlier tonight.

Edit: and then after he says they disappeared they announce a new Funhouse. I do not blame Randy for wanting to move on and act like they disappeared though.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully this means Orton has definitely moved on from the Fiend bullshit.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

We're in this era because when they gave the fans another Cena the fans shat on him


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Spoiler for the next Bray/Alexa tag match at Backlash.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just saw a King Kong ad and I immediately remembered Nia saying "I'm King Kong bitch!" at WrestleMania lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So when is the Bad Bunny/Ramblin' Rabbit match?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Good Bunny said:


> No Omos and aj


Speaking of people who haven't been on tonight has Sheamus been on tonight?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

No Sheamus, he probably won't be on tonight.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Witches be Wildin 💀💀💀💀💀💀


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well...that was certainly a thing they chose to air.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

embarrassing


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

What the fuck did I just watch...


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

oooooooooooof


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a drug to make sense of these promos? lol


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Can anyone recommend a drug to make sense of these promos? lol


Everything at once at this rate.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Was there a point to that funhouse promo??


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So..... he's going to be a southern minstrel preacher and no more clout chasing? He didn't even acknowledge what happened to him last night or the past 4 months....


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm sure that there are people out there going to defend that Wyatt segment an treat it like it was Shawshank level great.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Was there a point to that funhouse promo??


I don't know, but the Witch has had enough of that s***


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Can anyone recommend a drug to make sense of these promos? lol


The one Shane is on for his back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Can anyone recommend a drug to make sense of these promos? lol


You would have to mainline Vince's blood. No other way.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Can anyone recommend a drug to make sense of these promos? lol


.357 magnum


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> So..... he's going to be a southern minstrel preacher and no more clout chasing? He didn't even acknowledge what happened to him last night or the past 4 months....


Brother Love cameo incoming.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> So..... he's going to be a southern minstrel preacher and no more clout chasing? He didn't even acknowledge what happened to him last night or the past 4 months....


 That's the power of Bray Wyatt nothing of consequence ever happens to him. The entire gimmick is him hopping from one ridiculous situation to the next.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This is by far the worst raw after mania ever. If they don't hit us with something big I'm thinking they have nothing to do going forward.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Wyatt is so cringe now...He said clout chasing smh lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I noticed they didn’t show the CGI seagulls again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

What even was the reference to clout chasing? I'm getting older and slightly out of touch, but as far as I know, clout chasing involves using social media to gain popularity. Did his character ever do that? I know some wrestlers are active on social media, but I didn't think he really was?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I cant really explain it but it seems like Vince is trying to compensate for losing Undertaker in a weird way through multiple characters lol


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

postmoderno said:


> What even was the reference to clout chasing? I'm getting older and slightly out of touch, but as far as I know, clout chasing involves using social media to gain popularity. Did his character ever do that? I know some wrestlers are active on social media, but I didn't think he really was?


He was saying Alexa was clout chasing


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

postmoderno said:


> What even was the reference to clout chasing? I'm getting older and slightly out of touch, but as far as I know, clout chasing involves using social media to gain popularity. Did his character ever do that? I know some wrestlers are active on social media, but I didn't think he really was?


Maybe he was referring to his association with Alexa?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> This is by far the worst raw after mania ever. If they don't hit us with something big I'm thinking they have nothing to do going forward.


It feels like they produced a below average episode of Velocity.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This triple threat has potential to be great.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> This is by far the worst raw after mania ever. If they don't hit us with something big I'm thinking they have nothing to do going forward.


I was literally thinking the same thing im like if your biggest surprise for the Raw after mania is a return of the Viking Raiders. Then whoa boy have the mighty have fallen this is always known as the day you get started strong and bring out your biggest guns for the new season. I mean no new NXT bring ups like Adam Cole maybe or something big anything. O well we still got 15 minutes for something lets see what happens.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

And commercial!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381801500398223360

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

postmoderno said:


> What even was the reference to clout chasing? I'm getting older and slightly out of touch, but as far as I know, clout chasing involves using social media to gain popularity. Did his character ever do that? I know some wrestlers are active on social media, but I didn't think he really was?


He just wanted to use rapper lingo to seem cool


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

falconfan13 said:


> I was literally thinking the same thing im like if your biggest surprise for the Raw after mania is a return of the Viking Raiders. Then whoa boy have the mighty have fallen this is always known as the day you get started strong and bring out your biggest guns for the new season. I mean no new NXT bring ups like Adam Cole maybe or something big anything. O well we still got 15 minutes for something lets see what happens.


Hey, we get 2 puppet, doll segments instead of one. Lucky us!


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381801500398223360
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BECOMING?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> This triple threat has potential to be great.


Only if Orton wins.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> This is by far the worst raw after mania ever. If they don't hit us with something big I'm thinking they have nothing to do going forward.


Maybe they are saving something big for Smackdown?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am very glad NXT is on Tuesdays now. Now I can watch both NXT and AEW.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

cmonnnn cm punk interference


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

falconfan13 said:


> I was literally thinking the same thing im like if your biggest surprise for the Raw after mania is a return of the Viking Raiders. Then whoa boy have the mighty have fallen this is always known as the day you get started strong and bring out your biggest guns for the new season. I mean no new NXT bring ups like Adam Cole maybe or something big anything. O well we still got 15 minutes for something lets see what happens.


Cole would be DOA on raw. Who would he fight and not get stomped out? There’s too many heavyweights, even at mid level. 

He’d have at least a small chance to survive on Smackdown against Sami, KO, DB & Big E.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

postmoderno said:


> cmonnnn cm punk interference


LMAO that's a real stretch right there bud.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe they are saving something big for Smackdown?


They have the power to do big things on both shows  Don't let them get away with underwhelming anything


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Wrestlemania Backlash either means the freshness will happen after Backlash OR every PPV is going to be labeled Wrestlemania with its usual name


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381800663169052674

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Adapting said:


> LMAO that's a real stretch right there bud.


yes just being faceitious haha


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Good Bunny said:


> Cole would be DOA on raw. Who would he fight and not get stomped out? There’s too many heavyweights, even at mid level.
> 
> He’d have at least a small chance to survive on Smackdown against Sami, KO, DB & Big E.


Im fine with him going to Smackdown i was more so using him as a potential thing that could happen. It doesn't have to be Cole it could be a returning Joe to the ring or a Keith Lee return or something if anyone is available.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did I miss the new tag team and US title champs tonight or...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So this is obviously gonna this new commentators last night right? surely he can't be kept around after tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I am very glad NXT is on Tuesdays now. Now I can watch both NXT and AEW.


Same here. No more flipping back and forth, etc. 

BTW, Orton should win this in my opinion.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was an UGLY neckbreaker!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe they are saving something big for Smackdown?


Could be, but tonight was the night for something big. Momentum from last night and fans who haven’t watched RAW in months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> That was an UGLY neckbreaker!


That was a beard breaker clearly.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> So this is obviously gonna this new commentators last night right? surely he can't be kept around after tonight.


It’s probably an order that was given by nbc. Him and the Irish guy come from other sports shows


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Good Bunny said:


> Cole would be DOA on raw. Who would he fight and not get stomped out? There’s too many heavyweights, even at mid level.
> 
> He’d have at least a small chance to survive on Smackdown against Sami, KO, DB & Big E.


Adam Cole on Raw surrounded by Braun, Drew, Orton & Lashley would be laughable. Humberto Carillo has a better physique lmao!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drew again...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

We ALL should have known this was obvious with the name "backlash" it was already answered who would win


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am getting so sick of Drew getting title chance after title chance.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Drew to win it back? Meh, im over Drew. Hes solid but nothing special.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Chris22 said:


> Adam Cole on Raw surrounded by Braun, Drew, Orton & Lashley would be laughable. Humberto Carillo has a better physique lmao!


I can't see the guy making it on either show tbh. Even the women would dwarf him. His arms are like the size of most men's wrists.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

/sigh 

Well, at least it was a better finish than last night.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ffs Drew lost clean in his rematch for the title, why the fuck should he get another match? Put this fucking guy in another feud for a while, he doesn't have to be in the title picture all the fucking time....


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Terrible RAW. They should be embarrassed.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

WWE Rematch live on Peacock.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh...oh no.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Cue the tears lmao but idk what people are expecting. Vince aint going to do nothing big till crowds are back because let's be real that's the only thing that makes Raw after mania awesome is the hot crowd. He's just going to coast for now


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

And NEW members of the Hurt Business.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So they fucking have the pathetic leftovers of Retribution join Hurt Business?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wrestlemania Rematch... 😞😪


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

I mean the next PPV is called WrestleMania Backlash


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What the actual fuck? Stupid WWE sometimes never fails to amaze me.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

T-Bar & Mace have joined the Hurt Business?


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

LOLOLOL dollar store antifa and hurt business mashup


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck do these two still got the Retribution gimmicks? I thought surely after the breakup they'd repackage them and take the goofy masks off them and give them actual names.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They ended the Hurt Business and brought in T-Bag and Slap Dick instead?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381800663169052674
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hurt Business went from looking legit, to looking like shit. Good job WWE.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Why would you ditch Cedric and Benjamin for losing then replace them with two idiots whose faction collapsed because they lost all the time?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

That helps


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol retribution is the new hurt business?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

T-bar and Mace are supposed to be threats now? This Drew, the superman of the WWE.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

ok my interest in raw has rebounded ever so slightly if only to see how godawfully bad this turns out to be.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So is T-Bag and Mace going to wear fancy suits with those gimp masks on?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Trophies said:


> And NEW members of the Hurt Business.


Didn't Lashley say the Hurt Business is no more a few weeks ago?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So...next week T-Bag in a Bane mask and a $3,000 suit?


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Orton does make sense as no one expected him to win at Mania. So he could use that underdog mentality to promote a match with Lashley.
> 
> Plus he can carry a promo with MVP.


Yeah it's the way to go and I hope they throw everybody a swerve and have Orton win instead of Drew or Braun, even though Braun is the least likely to win. As far as I'm concerned, Orton deserves the big push, he is one of the few full time legends left. 

Oh and Drew won, damn.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Man WWE has some awful bookings, with Fiend/Alexa and now this garbage with Lashley.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fuck, the WWE knows how to drop the damn ball. The only new debut was a fucking puppet. 🤦🏾‍♂️


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Not even a Hornswoggle appearance. Fuck you Vince.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

You got to feel bad for Cedric Alexander and Shelton Benjamin. They went from a top faction in the WWE, only to have WWE break up the faction, then reform the faction without them, and no they will probably be in catering.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381805548497211394

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

That was probably the worst post-Manis Raw ever:

Lashley vs. Riddle was stupid and pointless. We already have seen Riddle get his ass kicked. by Lashley so many times. That did nothing good for anyone.

Asuka vs. Rhea reminds me of AJ vs. Owens. Two talented performers who usually have chemistry with everyone. But aren’t clicking with each other for some reason. Also is Asuka hurt? She was unusually sloppy tonight.

AJ and Omos and Sheamus MIA.

If that really is the end of Randy vs. Bray, what a complete waste of time it all was.

Drew vs. Lashley AGAIN!!

Charlotte cutting the same old promo as she always does. And unless she’s going to give Rhea her win back from last year, her being back in the title hunt is another step backwards for the division.

Nia and Shayna best Mandy and Dana AGAIN, same old crap. And now Mandy’s going to be humiliated because of one slip at Mania, oh joy.

Aside from Viking Raiders returning, not much to like on this show.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1381805548497211394
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't envy anyone attempting to find consistency or logic in WWE storylines


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really decided to disband the best stable WWE has produced in years and replace it with the worst.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

All you can do is just laugh the pain away.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> They really decided to disband the best stable WWE has produced in years and replace it with the worst.


Yep, Some Good Shit


----------



## Slickdude458 (May 26, 2020)

Lol just saw the results everyone just tune in next year for the Wrestlemania build up the next 10-11 months are utterly pointless WWE literally only make an effort in month 11 of their yearly season.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

They're not joining Hurt Biz, they're hired henchmen since offering someone a title shot didnt work


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’ve said it before but, it’s my own fault for watching.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CenaFan247 (Mar 22, 2021)

FrankenTodd said:


> I’ve said it before but, it’s my own fault for watching.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I stopped watching. I honestly don't think the WWE cares anymore, worst Raw after wrestlemania ever


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

There it is. The worst raw after wrestlemania I have ever seen. That followed the worst Wrestlemania I've ever seen, and that includes 9 and 27.... fuck... I don't even feel pissed.... it's just depressing that they've gotten this bad.


----------



## GoldenEraWWFWCW (Mar 15, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Man WWE has some awful bookings, with Fiend/Alexa and now this garbage with Lashley.


I agree I defended the Fiend thing at Mania thinking it was going to be a pay off on Raw and nothin. The booking is beyond horrible


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

I did not watch and said I was deleting my DVR recording but I never got around to it and reading this makes me almost want to watch ironically. It sounds like a murderer's row of shit television.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> I did not watch and said I was deleting my DVR recording but I never got around to it and reading this makes me almost want to watch ironically. It sounds like a murderer's row of shit television.


Watch it on 12x speed. It reduces nausea and other sick symptoms.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

So they've decided to replace two jobbers I the Hurt Business with two more jobbers? Sure Benjamin and Alexander fucking suck but Dijakovic and Dio both fucking suck too. Just keep Lashley and MVP together and leave it at that.

Crap RAW.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

Asuka842 said:


> That was probably the worst post-Manis Raw ever:
> 
> Lashley vs. Riddle was stupid and pointless. We already have seen Riddle get his ass kicked. by Lashley so many times. That did nothing good for anyone.
> 
> ...


Aj and Owen had chemistry ,their matches never sucked it was always a 4/5


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

justin waynes said:


> Aj and Owen had chemistry ,their matches never sucked it was always a 4/5


That feud sucked my guy, on paper it looked ok but when it came to on screen it was dog shit. Shane vs KO was a better feud in 2017.


----------



## justin waynes (Feb 8, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> That feud sucked my guy, on paper it looked ok but when it came to on screen it was dog shit. Shane vs KO was a better feud in 2017.


The feud is better than any feud currently on raw and their matches were always top notch unless you never watched it ,you might think otherwise.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

justin waynes said:


> The feud is better than any feud currently on raw and their matches were always top notch unless you never watched it ,you might think otherwise.


I watched the whole feud, it sucked mate. Compared to now yeah it may look better, but let's not pretend the feud was good. The matches under-delivered and the promos were dog shit.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

What an absolute shitshow. 

Fuck this company, and fuck me for getting excited for what's usually the most fun Raw of the year. And fuck Kenny Omega, just for good measure.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

I was really enjoying Charlotte’s promo up until when she said “no more humble Charlotte”. 🤣🤣🤣🤣. When has she ever been humble FFS???

She was absolutely smoking btw 😍😍😍


----------



## Smokeycam (Sep 14, 2016)

Why does that new announcer remind me of Peewee Hermin?? That's all I can picture in my head with that voice.. On decaffe or somethin.. Its jarring


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

All I can say is that tonight was at least better than last week....

Charlotte turning Heel and actually playing up the IWC's accusations and general hatred was perfect for a catalyst it made her look like she was self aware but also more attuned to just throwing it back in their faces like her or not by calling herself THE opportunity, She's only great when she's a Heel let's get that out of the way.

Alexa not being revealed as having any relation to Sister Abigail and introducing this Lily....well I can take more Bliss content keeping her character presence fresh but is kinda baffling just looking at the silly doll and taking it seriously.

No AJ and Omos but you have New Day??? Fuck that bro.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Can't see this new Commentator being given the time to develop. I know there isn't many people out there, but they could really benefit by putting somebody with Excalibur's knowledge of wrestling moves and superstars previous history. Give them time to learn before they're put in the role.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Adnan sucked on his first night too sorry but it's true.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

Well if it is one thing WWE is it is consistent with RAW, consistently bad that is. 

I would love to know why they tagged the RAW after Mania as if it was something eventful. Those days are long gone.
It was the just the same old lazy drivel formula that instantly makes you turn off like most weeks. 

Elias and Racism Ryker sucking up a non existent tag team division.
The Strowman nonsense.
The Fiend/Bliss utter nonsense. 
The beyond dismal women's tag division of preliminary diva level acts.
The missed opportunity to debut Dominik Dijakovic as himself rather than continuing the Retribution bust.

Basically same old shit just another day.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah this year's post RAW Wrestlemania show was a little lackluster. Blame the pandemic and the lack of being in front of fans. No clue. So Riddle drops the US Title and ends up looking like a worthless superstar against Lashley. No clue what to make of this decision. The Viking Raiders are back and it was refreshing to see them for sure. They will bring some life for the tag team scene. Poor Cedric and Shelton though. Their stock went down like that. Speaking of being back, Charlotte made her return and her promo was fire. She's a natural heel so it was nice to see her act like one. It made sense for her to interupt the Asuka/Rhea match to avoid Asuka taking another lost. 

I was just whatever to the other stuff that happened on the show. Like the Miz/Morrison and Priest segment. The women's tag team stuff is kinda boring but I like seeing Mandy Rose on my TV screen. New Day picked up a win over the jobber team of Elias and Ryker but where were the new Tag Team Champs? The main event match was fine for what it was too. They had to make McIntrye earn the rematch and I was happy to see Orton in a regular match again.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

There are few better ways to put me in a good mood for your show than spending time out at the very beginning of it to show me Riddle absolutely and comprehensively getting the living shit kicked out of him and humiliated. Bravo sirs.

Good to see 'em back and nothing against the Viking Raiders but when the Viking Raiders are probably the biggest 'surprise return' on your post-Mania RAW, you've got problems. No I'm not counting Charlotte because everybody knew she'd be back sooner rather than later.

Speaking of, I don't give a fuck about Charlotte. Even as a true heel, I don't give a fuck about Charlotte. And I'm very much not interested in her being immediately shoehorned right back into the RAW Women's Championship picture for the 5000th fucking time so she can just inevitably take the belt off Ripley for no reason.

I honestly expected Miz to just walk off with Maryse and leave Morrison to get destroyed by Priest. But nice to see Miz win something, technically, even if WWE still feel the need to compulsively humiliate the poor guy in the process because they're wankers who hate talented people.

Could not give less of a shit about Jax and Baszler or Rose and Brooke. Both are thoroughly uninteresting and I don't care what either of them do.

Could not give less of a shit about the New Day vs the two unremarkable singing jobbers. Expected some kind of Styles and Omas appearance but then nothing interesting happened so it was just a waste of time.

And oh good, we're being forced to watch McIntyre in the main event AGAIN. Dude lost at WrestleMania, take a fucking back seat for a while.

I am, however, fucking cackling at Retribution attacking McIntyre. God bless WWE and their stupidity if they try and build T-Bar and Mace like some kind of huge threat to McIntyre expecting us all to forget they spent months losing constantly to any and all possible midcard nobodies and being made to look absolutely pathetic in the process.

If this is WWE's way of trying to make McIntyre look like some poor underdog then someone, or everyone, in that writer's room is either high as a fucking kite or suffering from severe fucking amnesia.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

This is the first time I watched RAW in about a year. Going by what I saw last night, I probably won't be watching for another year at least.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I am, however, fucking cackling at Retribution attacking McIntyre. God bless WWE and their stupidity if they try and build T-Bar and Mace like some kind of huge threat to McIntyre expecting us all to forget they spent months losing constantly to any and all possible midcard nobodies and being made to look absolutely pathetic in the process.


I mean they made you care about two lifelong jobbers in Shelton Benjamin and Cedric Alexander. At least the Retribution guys have size and can be used as body guards for Lashley.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Klitschko said:


> I mean they made you care about two lifelong jobbers in Shelton Benjamin and Cedric Alexander. At least the Retribution guys have size and can be used as body guards for Lashley.


Shelton Benjamin a lifelong jobber? That's a bit of a stretch lol


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Rex Rasslin said:


> Shelton Benjamin a lifelong jobber? That's a bit of a stretch lol


Oh sorry, let me fix that. Jobber for the last 15 years.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Klitschko said:


> I mean they made you care about two lifelong jobbers in Shelton Benjamin and Cedric Alexander. At least the Retribution guys have size and can be used as body guards for Lashley.


Shelton Benjamin and Cedric Alexander both at least have kayfabe accomplishments and career accolades.

What do T-Bar and Mace have? An embarrassing losing streak, not to mention that said losing streak basically began at the hands of the Hurt Business to begin with. We're meant to believe MVP dumped Benjamin and Alexander as 'dead weight' and then decided to replace them with the pathetic losers that lost to the Hurt Business in the first place? Sure.

The only way this attack works is if T-Bar and Mace attacking has nothing to do with Lashley and the Hurt Business, like it was just a random fucking coincidence and MVP didn't hire them to do it. Otherwise it just makes Hurt Business look like idiots for using such unreliable serial failures as their new back-up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I thought I was seeing things at Mania, but Orton has quite the noticeable gut now. I mean, still in better shape than 90 percent of the population, but its pretty noticeable for him.


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Am I the only one who thought Mandy and Dana look like strippers with their new look.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

I believe the term is "exotic dancer" or "professional cloths remover to the sounds of music"









On a much MORE serious note this show was just


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

Whatever they looked like they should've been pole dancing and giving lap and couch dances or doing porn.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

I am surprised that Orton ate the pin in the main event. He got more significant win compared to Braun at wrestlemania.


----------

